# Neon yellow urine!



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I've been taking some multi vits that i bought from H&B, and few hours after taking the first one I went to the toilet for a leak and was kind of shocked to see that my p1ss was a bright yellow colour! kinda scared me at first.

I did some research and found out that it's something to do with your body getting rid of the excess vit b?

Does anyone else get this?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah it's common for multi-vits to make you pee alien goo


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Yea. Freaked out time we ith animal paks


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Barker said:


> Yeah it's common for multi-vits to make you pee alien goo


So just a harmless side effect then?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

yeah..harmless apparently mate...bottle it up and sell it as Mountain Dew.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

i get this if i drink a monster energy drink.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

xpower said:


> View attachment 66498


More like this









:lol:


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

nah mate it's not a side effect. Your body is disposing what it doesn't need. B vitamins are like 2-300% of rda so you can understand why you piiisss some out.


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

It's normal, your kidneys are excreted why your body couldn't absorb. That's a good thing, because if you had any degree of kidney damage, what your body normal excretes remains in your blood, ,building up to toxic levels.

Mike


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Normal, its the Riboflavin, vitamin B2, that is doing it.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

m575 said:


> i get this if i drink a monster energy drink.


Weird


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Cheers for the help guys.

Just one more thing, why do some vits have like 5-10 times the RDA percentage? for example: Riboflavin (Vitamin B2) 50mg *3,125%*


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Normal, its the Riboflavin, vitamin B2, that is doing it.


there you go...i was right going down the juice line...

p1ss out as much as you can and flog it to Ribena mate.....riboflavin is a main ingredient....

i take reps and/or donations


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

This is my favourite side effect of multis, can't wait for the snow just do lay down some luminous p!ss all over the field


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

They use B2 to color urine tests when you use diuretics, creatine is used as well, not to color but it should have that in there so they dont suspect tampering.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Peeing neon yellow is normal. Peeing in bottles, labeling them and showing photos of them on the internet is not. Just for future reference.


----------



## choked (Jan 16, 2008)

Best multi vit?

I have been taking Solgar-v75


----------



## choked (Jan 16, 2008)

And yes, my **** freaked me right out!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I heard if you drink it then it has the same affect as an anabolic steroid. :rolleye:


----------



## choked (Jan 16, 2008)

Doesnt Lyoto Machida the ufc fighter from brazil drink his own p**s?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I think he does mate or someone in the UFC does I remember hearing about that a while back. Horrible but they say its full of goodness lol


----------



## choked (Jan 16, 2008)

haha im glad someone else thought that too, or i would have looked a right t**t


----------



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

I've never tried drinking my own pee, but i'm sure at some stage I would. I quite like the neon effect, lets me know my internals are working.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

my urine goes like this after i train


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

andy said:


> yeah..harmless apparently mate...bottle it up and sell it as Mountain Dew.


it might even taste better :lol:

im the same, pee glows in the dark!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

B2 yes!

sythetic b2 will do that


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

What a load of p1ss


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

I was going to post this thread after necking my first multivit today, only vit C and zinc for me though.


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

This is quite common when using B vitamins, I've this nearly everyday. It's harmless as you body will use all of the vitamins it can and the excess will pass out through your wee as causing your neon yellow colour  .. Sometimes people have bright green too, but that might have to be looked into further.


----------

